# butchered ear crop?



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi

I got my pits ears cropped this last tuesday and picked him up on wednesday. I noticed his ears were really filthy and covered in dried blood and they were taped. When I cropped my danes ears at a different vet it was a lot cleaner and I could see the stitches. With my pit I can't even tell where the stitches are. I'm beyond pissed and now I think they are infected. There seems to be a cut in the ear too were its ozzing yellow liquid. I am calling them tomorrow morning and letting all hell loose. I'm so mad they left his ears so nasty. Is this normal for a pit ear crop!?

This is my Danes..


and the Pit's...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would bring the dog to another vet for a second opinion. What did your vet give you for meds? When are you supposed to go back or take the tape off. I have a boy with natural ears so I don't have first hand experience and I'm on my phone so I can't see the pictures in the best quality

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

For meds all they gave me was rimadyl(sp?) for pain and told me to put neosporin on twice a day. I'm supposed to go back Wednesday to have the stitches and taped removed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy also was given that for pain. I do know we were also told to "Check the incision daily for swelling, bleeding, discharge, redness or reopening. Call your veterinarian if you see any of these signs."

It looks like one stitch might be open? I would get it looked at sooner rather than later. Especially for possible infection like what it sounds like.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xxxxxxxxxShyTown (Jan 30, 2013)

Im going to just give my opinion here. Don't really care if it's a favorite. That's what you get for cutting your dogs ears OFF! It's inhumane and barbaric first. Second As if we need more pits with there ears cropped like they are fighting dogs. They look mean and scary to people who don't know the dog or the breed. We are all one dog attack away from loosing the right to own a "Pit Bull type dog".


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ShyTown said:


> Im going to just give my opinion here. Don't really care if it's a favorite. That's what you get for cutting your dogs ears OFF! It's inhumane and barbaric first. Second As if we need more pits with there ears cropped like they are fighting dogs. They look mean and scary to people who don't know the dog or the breed. We are all one dog attack away from loosing the right to own a "Pit Bull type dog".


While you are entitled to your opinion you are not allowed to personally bash anyone on this forum because they have a different view than you.

There is not correlation between fighting a dog and cropping a ears. That is a myth. Please stop spreading it. Many breeds have cropped ears or a docked tails. Some people choose to have the elective surgery to spay and neuter their pets, how is the elective surgery to remove ears by a licensed vet while under the same anesthesia more barbaric than the other? Who is anyone to judge what someone else's feeds as long as they are taking care of their pets. You don't feed the dog. Holding the opinion "it's frightening" is further perpetuating myths that these dogs have to deal with enough. You seem like you're trying to help but you're spreading the same BS propaganda the haters spew.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> While you are entitled to your opinion you are not allowed to personally bash anyone on this forum because they have a different view than you.
> 
> There is not correlation between fighting a dog and cropping a ears. That is a myth. Please stop spreading it. Many breeds have cropped ears or a docked tails. Some people choose to have the elective surgery to spay and neuter their pets, how is the elective surgery to remove ears by a licensed vet while under the same anesthesia? Who is anyone to judge what someone else's feeds as long as they are taking care of their pets. You don't feed the dog. Holding the opinion "it's frightening" is further perpetuating myths that these dogs have to deal with enough. You seem like you're trying to help but your spreading the same BS propaganda the haters spew.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Couldn't agree more!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> While you are entitled to your opinion you are not allowed to personally bash anyone on this forum because they have a different view than you.
> 
> There is not correlation between fighting a dog and cropping a ears. That is a myth. Please stop spreading it. Many breeds have cropped ears or a docked tails. Some people choose to have the elective surgery to spay and neuter their pets, how is the elective surgery to remove ears by a licensed vet while under the same anesthesia? Who is anyone to judge what someone else's feeds as long as they are taking care of their pets. You don't feed the dog. Holding the opinion "it's frightening" is further perpetuating myths that these dogs have to deal with enough. You seem like you're trying to help but your spreading the same BS propaganda the haters spew.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I'm going to bite my tongue, hold my reply, and say good post! You said it all and more politely than I could 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ShyTown said:


> Im going to just give my opinion here. Don't really care if it's a favorite. That's what you get for cutting your dogs ears OFF! It's inhumane and barbaric first. Second As if we need more pits with there ears cropped like they are fighting dogs. They look mean and scary to people who don't know the dog or the breed. We are all one dog attack away from loosing the right to own a "Pit Bull type dog".


 Sigghhhhhhhhhh.................education by PETA 'eh? A mere cursory overview of significant actual fighting dogs within the breed would bring forth the LIE as regards your opinion on cropping within the above, There are one hell of a lot more show dogs running around with cropped ears tha there are or ever were " fighting dogs" with cropped ears.

Quit spreading MYTH.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Sigghhhhhhhhhh.................education by PETA 'eh? A mere cursory overview of significant actual fighting dogs within the breed would bring forth the LIE as regards your opinion on cropping within the above, There are one hell of a lot more show dogs running around with cropped ears tha there are or ever were " fighting dogs" with cropped ears.
> 
> Quit spreading MYTH.


I was just gonna say, all the old pics of fighting dogs I see, it seems more have their ears than are cropped!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Coyne1981 said:


> I was just gonna say, all the old pics of fighting dogs I see, it seems more have their ears than are cropped!


 Exactly correct. Yet clowns with a PETA/HSUS education will run around yapping the tune that states " all cropped dogs are "fighting dogs" in a useless manner that just deflects from the real picture.

And 999 out of a thousand out of 'em wouldn't know a " fighting dog " if it was standing in front of them.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

all this aside.........get the dog back to the vet......they look like crap....not the crop... the care....
to the other dude......god give you 2 ears and 1 mouth!
use them accordingly....the dude got here lookin for help and u totally got this redirected..... with your crap......other words ..STFU... AND IMA BEING NICE.................


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm taking him to the vet tonight. I'm glad to hear he at least has a decent crop. I don't even know what they look like seen they're all nasty and taped up.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ShyTown said:


> Im going to just give my opinion here. Don't really care if it's a favorite. That's what you get for cutting your dogs ears OFF! It's inhumane and barbaric first. Second As if we need more pits with there ears cropped like they are fighting dogs. They look mean and scary to people who don't know the dog or the breed. We are all one dog attack away from loosing the right to own a "Pit Bull type dog".


My dog has his ears "cut off" and I think a hell of a lot more of him than I do of you.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

To the OP americanmuscle...

Aside from the dried blood, the pup's ears look to be cropped very cleanly. I think it's the initial rawness of it that may be throwing off your perception. They look good. Sutures look clean!

If the dried blood bothers you, you can actually use the ointment to pretty much soften it. Apply a few dabs on the dried sections and let the ointment soften the blood for a good 10-15mins. You can probably wipe off all the excess after that. 
Shape looks good too. I don't think you'll have anything to worry about honestly. 

Now to PETA preacher:



ShyTown said:


> Im going to just give my opinion here. Don't really care if it's a favorite. That's what you get for cutting your dogs ears OFF! It's inhumane and barbaric first. Second As if we need more pits with there ears cropped like they are fighting dogs. They look mean and scary to people who don't know the dog or the breed. We are all one dog attack away from loosing the right to own a "Pit Bull type dog".


Take ALL that misguided, misinformed ear cropping rhetoric and do some of YOUR OWN research. Your 'opinion' couldn't be further from the truth as many individuals have already said before me. I could throw another stone to the proverbial public clown here, but people before me have said damn near everything on my mind.

That said, 'opinions' like these are exactly why breed specific legislation exists....false correlation and completely obscure views of these kinds dogs.

Funny how you say this regarding cropped ears: "They look mean and scary to people who don't know the dog or the breed." ......as if implying YOU know anymore than said people? Clearly you don't, and it's painfully obvious in your tone.

Before you go about spewing your unwarranted 'opinions' on posts which are SUPPOSED to be about the dogs(and not what you think about the owners), really think twice before you post on here----a forum called go>>>PITBULL.<<< as you're "one post away" from making yourself look completely ignorant about the breed.

It behooves you to self educate more than it is to express your 'opinions' at this point.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

To the OP again... 

The yellow discharge is indeed a sign of infection BUT that can be fixed easily if you take action immediately. Shield the inner ear and spray some 3% hydrogen peroxide on the infected area. Let it fester for a good 15 mins before cleaning it off. 

If anything, let the vet deal with it. Shouldn't be any problem.

Crops are only as good as the aftercare.


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

They started him on antibiotics last night and this morning they look a lot better and I gently wiped off some of the nasty clumps (I didn't forcefully pick them off). I've also be using peroxide and neosporin twice daily. Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Did the old vet post those? Did the new vet remove the tape/posts? I'd sure hope so. They really need to be left alone until healed, then you can post if necessary.

Did the vet tell you to use peroxide? He's on antibiotics right? Cut out the peroxide, you can stand to damage the already VERY compromised cartilage on the ear and ruin the crop entirely.


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

He gets his stitches out/tape removed this wednesday and then I think they are left alone for a week and then posted. Alright I'll stop using the peroxide. Yeah they did tell me to use it.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if anyone knew the FIRST thing aboutr 'contesting' dogs, you would know 

cropped ears are not for battle, they are for looks ONLY.

with the ears flapping, that gives your opponent something to grabb hold of, the tongue of a shoe, with nothing to grab its grabbing the leg, chest, balls, stifle, or head ..........

do you see where i'm going with this?????????????

not doing much damage to the uncropped ear, but the cropped ear, means sometrhing else is being bitten.

but i used to be in that crowd also, until i realized how foolish it is to have its ears cropped.


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

My dogs ear looked very similar to that with dry blood everywhere, same tape up and the ear swelled up a little, I was given same meds you were given. When my vet took the rack off he cleaned em up and left stitches on for 5 days then came back he took em off now they look great I think.






. After








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, you have a great looking pup. His ears look a lot better now.


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Does it look like he has too much bell?


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's another pic.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I would not personally get my dogs ears cropped (I love playing with them too much. lol) that said. Your pups ears look really nice. I think they compliment his big head. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

in that first picture, his left ear looks ragged, like it was done with a pair of scissors,

like the mold slipped, i'd be having a fit, it should be one clean line from top to bottom


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

It's still healing and some parts are still swollen the first pic was taken an hour after his stitches were removed.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think that's what it is. My girl's ears were looking similar until the swelling all went down. I'm happy with them now though, so give it time.


----------

